# Stihl 2 in 1 chainsaw sharpening tool



## bnew17 (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anybody have any experience with this? I bought one and sharpened the chain. Seemed like it was working well until i tried it out on a log and it bogged down.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Jul 4, 2018)

Yea I have one, first time I used it I think I didn’t use it correctly. Figured it out next time and it works pretty good. Sorry I cant explain further, it was confusing at first. The directions that come with it suck.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 11, 2018)

For a couple of years I've been using a Dremel tool with Dremel's chainsaw sharpening attachment. It puts on a VERY sharp edge and is very fast. I can do a whole chain in about 2 to 3 mins. If the rakers need to come down it's another 2 or 3. It also seems pretty idiot proof as I don't take great pains to be super precise like you have to be with a file.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2018)

bnew17 said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this? I bought one and sharpened the chain. Seemed like it was working well until i tried it out on a log and it bogged down.




Sounds like you might have taken too much off the rakers.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 13, 2018)

I use a $20.00 12 volt chainsaw sharpener from Northern Tool...you use a 12V battery or jump box for power....
Has angles marked and you set the depth for your chain and you use stones specific for your chain (s)...
....Have separate tool for the rakers......Been using these sharpeners for 20 yrs...sharpens chain in 3-4 mins....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 15, 2018)

Tried several things along and about. Still hard to beat a box of a dozen timber savage files on hand along with a fresh flat file. I can tip one up just as fast as any device I've tried and be razor sharp.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 21, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Tried several things along and about. Still hard to beat a box of a dozen timber savage files on hand along with a fresh flat file. I can tip one up just as fast as any device I've tried and be razor sharp.




I tried it a second time and was more careful and deliberate when sharpening. Made a world of difference. It takes longer to get the saw in the right position and stable than it does to sharpen. I use it on a MS 311 with 20” bar and it gets REALLY sharp. It seems after a tank of gas it needs touching up again. This is after cutting green pecan.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jul 22, 2018)

Usually it your cutting logs or firewood you will have to tip it up each tank. I've tried every way to hold a saw while sharpening and to me the best way is to prop it up against a tire to sharpen one.


----------



## Beaudeane (Aug 6, 2018)

I have that stihl 2 in 1. Took a couple tries but I finally got it figured out. Does a much better job than I’ve ever done with just a round and flat file. Got pretty fast at it now. The angle marks on my file aren’t the same as the marks on the chain. Hold it level & make sure it’s oriented  in the correct position and u will have a strait cutting saw in a few mins. On the tailgate I use a glove laid over the tip & put my waist against it and the handle end jammed in the corner where tailgate shuts to keep it from moving while sharpening. If I’m at my shop I just lay it in a vise to hold it still to sharpen. Several videos on utube for it


----------



## JackSprat (Aug 6, 2018)

I've used all the power sharpeners including a bench mount.  I use a fiie and holder for routine sharpening.  It gives a better edge, and the chain lasts several times longer.  Ii i get lazy and don't touch it up, I go to the bench mount.  If you are regular about touching it up, doesn't take much time or effort, and the time it does take you make up sawing.


----------



## Kaisrus6 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the two in one and I love it! its fast and easy and does a great job.


----------



## GAEngineer (Sep 12, 2018)

I really like the 2 in 1 sharpeners. 

FYI: The Stihl sharpener is just a re-branded PFERD tool. If you're looking to purchase one you can save some $ by getting the original.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 5, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Usually it your cutting logs or firewood you will have to tip it up each tank. I've tried every way to hold a saw while sharpening and to me the best way is to prop it up against a tire to sharpen one.


I used the tire for years till my knees wont let me. Now I keep a stump vice in my tool bag and it helps a lot. I also started keeping an angle magnet like welders use with the agle I want on it in each direction. I can lock the saw in the vice and stick the magnet on and keep my tooth angle really close. Works great for folks like me that have trouble sharpening a saw.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 21, 2019)

jigman29 said:


> I used the tire for years till my knees wont let me. Now I keep a stump vice in my tool bag and it helps a lot. I also started keeping an angle magnet like welders use with the agle I want on it in each direction. I can lock the saw in the vice and stick the magnet on and keep my tooth angle really close. Works great for folks like me that have trouble sharpening a saw.


Need more info on this angle gadget you speak of !


----------



## Mark R (Mar 22, 2019)

I need somethin . The mo I sharpen the duller it gets .


----------



## Chief Steponlog (Mar 26, 2019)

I got a 2 in one awhile back. I haven't used it. Small vice, round file and flat file have done well enough


----------



## Rabun (Mar 29, 2019)

I've tried and tried to sharpen my chains myself.  Sometimes I would get it right, but still never cuts like a new one.  Lately I have been taking them to ace hardware and they do them on a machine for $3.50 ea....work like new.


----------



## zedex (Apr 30, 2019)

Rabun said:


> I've tried and tried to sharpen my chains myself.  Sometimes I would get it right, but still never cuts like a new one.  Lately I have been taking them to ace hardware and they do them on a machine for $3.50 ea....work like new.


I did the same. In my saw case I have about a dozen extra chains.  One dulls, swap and keep going. Then I took 10 in for sharpening at $10 each. Wait a second.... the same sharpener they use sells for $52. I bought one. Wasted a chain learning but since then, I always have super sharp chains in the case and a few more hanging on the wall of my tool shed


----------



## Feemster (May 23, 2019)

Yes, I have bought a new one recently from a site and it is really good.


----------



## stevemacre1 (May 29, 2019)

You will require a successful cutting tool sharpener to assist you with enhancing how well your cutting tool functions. The extraordinary news is that there are a lot of alternatives for you to search for. These decisions for cutting tool sharpeners all accompany different helpful highlights that enhance how well you can prepare your cutting tool for use in a particular circumstance. Maybe this will help you https://www.consumersbase.com/best-chainsaw-sharpener/ 

You should likewise observe that any cutting tool sharpener you get for your utilization is a model that is sufficiently compelling for the greater part of your employment. A sharpener that can deal with the correct procedure for keeping your cutting apparatus solid is constantly advantageous. Yet, you should likewise see how well the sharpener you use is made to be prepared for your utilization.

Oregon 25894 
Oregon 410-120 
Granberg G-106B 
Drixet Chainsaw Sharpening and Filing Kit


----------



## Gaswamp (May 29, 2019)

good info


----------



## badalley (May 31, 2019)

I haven't used Stihl , but recently I bought XtremepowerUS 85W Mini Electric Chainsaw Grinder . I saw its benefits here . and its working pretty god and fulfilled my exceptions. So, I would say check it out.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 31, 2019)

bnew17 said:


> I tried it a second time and was more careful and deliberate when sharpening. Made a world of difference. It takes longer to get the saw in the right position and stable than it does to sharpen. I use it on a MS 311 with 20” bar and it gets REALLY sharp. It seems after a tank of gas it needs touching up again. This is after cutting green pecan.



I find the best way for me to do a thorough sharping is to lightly put the bar in a bench vise, to hold it steady, and turn the chain to advance it as I go.

In the field, the best for me is on top of a tree stump, or log.


----------



## Heathern (May 31, 2019)

Just be sure to follow the most important part of the instructions:

_Do not use sharpener on a running saw_.

What kind of dummy would use a chain sharpener on a running saw?  Probably the same kind of dummy who would drive a vehicle with a windshield sunshade in place.  Or use a blowdryer in a bathtub.

Hence the ridiculous warning labels.  Gotta look out for the lowest common denominators - the ones that were last in line when brains were handed out.  Well, that and shady ambulance-chaser lawyers who sue because people like to get rich over being dumb.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 31, 2019)

Heathern said:


> Just be sure to follow the most important part of the instructions:
> 
> _Do not use sharpener on a running saw_.
> 
> ...



Ha, so true! 
However,  here is one that works as you run the saw.  Has to be too good to be true I'm sure.  Doubtful it does a good job.

https://hoiten.com/products/electri...08995&utm_content=Bing-Hoiten-Shopping-US-All


----------



## Arkinson7 (Oct 18, 2019)

Are you still looking for a cutting tool sharpener for you? If yes, you search online. There are lots of ecommerce websites which offer this kind of products. Besides, you can try this one for example https://indoor2outdoor.com/  Different types of cutting tool sharpener. Hope that help!


----------



## Roger74 (Nov 1, 2019)

I wan't impresses.  My opinion - the old way is still the best way - a file and a vice.


----------

